# Anybody going to the Ventura show this July 4 Weekend?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking the family, including Beau, and driving 1/2 hour down the coast to attend the big all-breed dog show at the Ventura County, CA Fairgrounds. Never been to a dog show before, so this is a bit of an experiment for us. I think Beau will be okay, but if he freaks, we'll bail. 

So far, no amount of searching online has produced an official schedule for this event, but I was told there would be plenty of poodles of one size or another showing nearly all the time, so just show up. We're thinking Sunday morning.

Anyway, we hope to see some poodles compete, and maybe meet one or two after. Then the plan is to hit the vendors for some summer vacation shopping. Beau's going to need a floatation vest and maybe a soft-sided crate suitable for a long car ride. Tags, collars, treats and other poodle swag are also on the list. Should be fun!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Have fun! Beau will be fine and my guess is with all the looks and attention he will be getting he will love it!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, Leuman. I was there yesterday, 4th of July. There will be a good number of poodles there all weekend because of the poodle specialty on Thursday. We only did Thursday for fun. 

The miniature poodles show at 12:25 on Sunday, the standards at 1:40. The toy poodles, if you feel like getting there early, show at 9:55. They are all in ring 4. In the specialty they were in the first building. 

There are lots of vendors and goodies to buy Beau.  You should take him. It is also right on the ocean and you could bring a picnic lunch and watch the surfers (it is next to Surfers beach). Have a great time!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Are non entered dogs allowed to this show? Most of the shows that I attended don't welcome pet dogs


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

eh, there were loads of other dogs there Thursday. As long as the dog is well behaved and not causing any issues, it isn't a problem.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

outwest said:


> eh, there were loads of other dogs there Thursday. As long as the dog is well behaved and not causing any issues, it isn't a problem.


That's nice. Then I'm sure Beau will have no problem.

The shows I attended here in NorCal didn't allow non-entered dogs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau might get to see his breeder again for the first time since shortly after we got him as a six-month-old pup. Almost three and a half years!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> eh, there were loads of other dogs there Thursday. As long as the dog is well behaved and not causing any issues, it isn't a problem.


That's what the nice twin sisters we met last night at the fireworks show told us; said no problem bringing Beau. They are showing their Cavaliers.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Beau might get to see his breeder again for the first time since shortly after we got him as a six-month-old pup. Almost three and a half years!


I want to know how the meeting goes if it does take place. I'm always curious to know if puppies remember their breeders.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Who's his breeder? I can tell you if she is there.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, was my breeder there?? We need to talk, are you going to handling class this week?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, your breeder was there, N2. 
I am planning on going to handling class this week. We took a break for a few weeks, but Jazz was a screwball on Thursday! He was jumping like a jumping bean when he saw me. LOL. I always myself that when it comes to the end of the day I am happy to take my silly boy home.  Some dogs at a year old are calm and do everything they are supposed to in the ring. Some dogs, like my guy, have good days and nutty days. That was a nutty day! Also, I plan to only show him outdoors for the next while. He has some growing up to do and outside he does well. Inside he could smell me- and that was that. 

I hope Misha is doing okay.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope to be there on Thursday, but I got cellulitis on my mouth/face and I am feeling pretty crummy. They put me on antibiotics I'm not supposed to take with Myasthenia Gravis so I am very weak ;( Hopefully by Thursday I will be in less pain. Give the goof ball a kiss from me!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We went to the show this morning, and everone had a great time! We saw some minis strut their stuff in the ring, browsed the vendor booths, and -- best of all -- had a nice reunion with Beau's breeder, Noriko.

Beau was just an angel, and I am so proud of him. He took having other dogs all around in stride, never barking or freaking. He even snuck up behind to sniff a butt or two, though he tends to skedaddle to the end of the leash when the other dog notices him back there. :smile:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Leullman: Thanks for posting the pictures. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I recognize the people and dogs in your picture. I also met that van's owner.  I am pretty sure your breeder is the one who asked me on Thursday if I was 'outwest'. So much for being anonymous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

